# Dupli Color Milk Glass Pot



## SAbottles (Apr 13, 2012)

While cleaning some milk glass pots, I found this little square pot, with its lid & pretty dirty. Once cleaned up it looked like this:
            [imag
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





e][/IMG]
 It was obvious that there was something embossed on one panel:





[/IMG]

 At first we thought it was a fisherman with a rod, but finally tilting it around in the sun we managed to capture this:





/image]


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 13, 2012)

Checking around, I found a post on AB.Net showing a little glass pot with a brush attached to the lid. Googling it, I found references to this being an ink pot ? Looking at the company, which still exists, it seems more likely it was a paint of some sort.
 So two questions:
 1. Ink or paint ?

 2. Is it correct to call this milk glass?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)

> So two questions:
> 1. Ink or paint ?
> 
> 2. Is it correct to call this milk glass?


 
 Happy Scrabble Day, Dale,

 I'm voting for paint, and I'd be calling it milk glass. I believe the goofy looking hat guy is wielding a paint brush. I'm not finding much history on the company. Have you considered contacting Dupli-Color?

 Did you see this?  






 "Here is an old Art Deco DUPLI-COLOR touch up spray gun.
 There is a little dude holding a paint brush on the glass jar." From.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 13, 2012)

> I'm voting for paint, and I'd be calling it milk glass. I believe the goofy looking hat guy is wielding a paint brush. I'm not finding much history on the company.


You beat me to it. It's still around as auto paint, model paint etc.. I use the stuff all the time here. If you don't carry the brand there than I can't guess help. 
 I don't ever recall a milk glass example so I'd have to guess an early one.
 Is it ground top Dale?


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd guess round late 1940's, from the dump it came out of. No the lip is pretty smooth, Cows. Still had its plastic (?) lid on.


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 13, 2012)

Nope. I just suk at typint and gramar.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 13, 2012)

Pick on me will you!! your banned!!![][][][]


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 13, 2012)

Gasp; Cows, I humbly apologise ! (By the way you left out the apostrophe in "you're")
 Cackle, cackle !  Prepare to suffer the curse of the English teacher ~  ... "Oh Drat !" []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey, I missed the "e" on it also. Contraction of you are.[]
 How's the weather?


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 13, 2012)

Your forgiven. Heh, Heh ! You ask about the weather ?!! At the moment its just past midnight (I've been waiting up for the wife to get home so I could pack my truck!) and we have a boiling hot NW gale blowing. It's called a "Berg wind" (berg as in mountain) It blows from over the land, is very hot and usually preceeds a cold front and storm !! Not looking too good for my market tomorrow ![:'(]


----------

